# 4ARM Crush The Empire Tour 2010



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 8, 2010)

And so it begins. For the Aussies out there, my band 4ARM are going on our first Australian National Tour. 







*4ARM National CRUSH THE EMPIRE Tour 2010 presented by POWERMUSIC and METAL OBSESSION *

Australian Thrash Metal band 4ARM are scheduled to play eight shows across Australia on their, "Crush the Empire" Tour. The tour kicks off in Melbourne on the 9th of October and ends on the 7th of November in Queensland.

Known for their powerful and energetic live performances, the band are set to unleash fury across five of the Nations capital cities, 4ARM will be performing tracks from their second independent album release, The Empires of Death as well as tracks from their debut album Scars. The Australian Thrash band are also scheduled to release a single for popular track Carnal, which will feature two live tracks recorded earlier this year.

The Crush The Empire Tour dates:


Melbourne | October 9, 22
Sydney | October 15
Adelaide | October 29
Perth | October 30
Brisbane | November 5, 6, 7*
*All ages event

http://www.4arm.net/

http://www.myspace.com/4armofficialscars


Hope to see some of the ss.org Aussie forumites there.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 22, 2010)

Bumping this up with a taste of some live footage...


----------



## warped (Sep 29, 2010)

Hell Yeah!!! Where is this 'Mr Pockets' place you speak of?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 30, 2010)

It's buried in Tullamarine off the freeway right before the Airport on Mickelham Rd. It doesn't get any Westier than that.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awww, you shaved off the 'stache.  When are you coming to America???


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 30, 2010)

That 'stache was annoying.  Though I do grow it when I need to do Kirk Hammett impersonations, speaking of which, I'm wearing the 'stache now! 

One day, we well be in US. It's always been on the cards though it is hard to actually go ahead and book a tour overseas. But never in our wildest dreams would we be sharing the stage with some of our heroes, and lo and behold look what happened. 

Patience I guess.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok first gig down. Complete with a (bad quality) live clip. 



Next stop, Sydney!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 17, 2010)

Some live pics from our Sydney show courtesy of Voltage Media:

http://www.voltagemedia.com.au/gallery/2010/10/17/4arm

Next gig, back in Melbourne again. This time with Dreadnaught and Se Bon Ki Ra.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 23, 2010)

The Tote show was amazing. Seeing Dreadnaught and Se Bon Ki Ra just made the night more pleasant. And I want Ritchie's J-Customs dammit. 

Also, somebody got a live snippet too...





Next 2 shows are gonna be a real test of patience. Adelaide on Friday, then Perth on Saturday. Sunday? Day off on the beautiful coast!


----------



## KimtheButcher (Oct 26, 2010)

Bummer i missed you guys, only just saw this thread...the posted vids are killer, when's the next national tour?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 27, 2010)

KimtheButcher said:


> Bummer i missed you guys, only just saw this thread...the posted vids are killer, when's the next national tour?!


 
I guess when we have enough to fund the next tour. This tour is expensive as it is. 

But in all seriousness, we would have never had thought to play 3 Sydney gigs this year. The band Recoil invited us for 2 shows on their album launch (funny enough our first gig in NSW was in Wyong...  ) prior to this, so I guess anything can happen.


----------



## KimtheButcher (Oct 27, 2010)

What?! Wyong is probably 15 minutes from me too 

No worries man, i'll be catching you guys soon! You're all doing great things, we'll kick it and have a beer if possible when you're playing in nsw again brother 

Congrats on such a cool tour, you guys are ripping it!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2010)

Back from Adelaide and Perth. Unfortunately Adelaide was raining all day, but it did have it's moments, but Perth was absolutely amazing. We enjoyed our 2 day stay there and would love to go back again. Thanks to the great weather and the great people for making our stay memorable. Extra special shout to Conrad formerly of Allegions for being the most awesome human being in the country. Rock on brotha!!!  

Some pics from the Melbourne Tote Show:




























































































Adelaide/Perth photos will be uploaded shortly.

Next stop the conclusion, 3 big days in Queensland!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2010)

Got some Adelaide/Perth pics:

Some pics of The War Room (Enigma Bar) awesome:














































Mick's rental Drumkit for the Adelaide show.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 2, 2010)

Now onto Perth:












My Perth Rig (courtesy of G of Human Extinction Project):











And for something different pics of the other bands on the bill:

Mudguts











Blunt Force Trauma 7 string extreme metal band. Very cool, and got a free EP from them too.
















Human Extinction Project Awesome guys and awesome band.


























And somebody gets a signed copy of Empires of Death


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 3, 2010)

More Adelaide pics yo!


----------



## Harry (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice pics brah, awesome 
Confused about that Line 6 Spider Valve.
Was that meant to go with the pics of the other bands, or did that happen to be a provided backline rig for you to use?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 3, 2010)

Yeah it was a provided backline. Gav of Human Extinction Project (the one with the Dean V) owns the rig. 

I've heard a lot of negative things about the Spider Valve, but with a bit of tweaking (plus my Ice 9 boosting) and it sounded fine to my ears.  Plus I got Gav into the Bad Horsie wah. He loves it. 

That and I forgot to give my camera to somebody to take photos of our set that night.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 9, 2010)

Returned from the Queensland gigs yesterday. That proved to be the most difficult leg of the tour. Despite all of that, it was an amazing experience. 

Some random pics:

Mick's rental kit for QLD






My guitars:











And the merch:











Yep, we made shirts specifically for the tour.  We actually sold a few of those along with the rest, so yeah! 

Now we're back in Melbourne, we've added one extra show:






Amplifier NightclubCnr Little Collins and Russell Street
Melbourne, Australia
Thursday 11/11 at 9pm.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 9, 2010)

More random pics courtesy of Mick of MIA Entertainment:




































Danny even got some new ink done right after the gig.


----------

